# Two bikes I mentioned



## d64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I said in the other thread that I would soon post images of two newly built bikes. Those of you who follow Ebay are probably familiar with these frames.. Click on images to see them somewhat larger:





The first bike is a Strada, built up with almost all parts being 7401/7402-series Dura-Ace. I guess only the stem (3ttt) could be a Dura-Ace but isn't. Rims are Mavic.

The second bike, Strada OS, shown here before I adjusted the handlebar down a bit, has C-Record era components, even though not all parts actually are Record. Ambrosio rims. I will change the seatpost (Centaur) for a less recent one if I find a nice one that is long enough.

Both bikes have 8 speed 12-23 cassettes, tubular tires (Vittoria Corsa Evo and Veloflex Criterium, respectively) and Merckx branded bottle cages.

It's a good feeling when you know few people in your town have a bike as nice as yours.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

d64, those are fantastic! Pretty much perfect builds on both of them. Pure class.


----------



## d64 (Aug 6, 2007)

... And today, while riding the white bike just 200m from my home, I was overtaking some guy on a cruiser when he unexpectedly (no signal, no peek to see if way is clear) turns left. I hit him, crash, and am now looking for a new left brake lever. Also damaged in the crash were the front wheel, tapes, my gloves, pants, knee and shoulder, but those are more easily replaced/fixed.

The other guy did not fall and was apologetic, and I can't really be mad at him, as moves of that sort are so very common that I should have seen the danger myself.

Anyway, anyone happen to have a spare nos/vgc C-Record era lever?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

d64 said:


> ... And today, while riding the white bike just 200m from my home, I was overtaking some guy on a cruiser when he unexpectedly (no signal, no peek to see if way is clear) turns left. I hit him, crash, and am now looking for a new left brake lever. Also damaged in the crash were the front wheel, tapes, my gloves, pants, knee and shoulder, but those are more easily replaced/fixed.
> 
> The other guy did not fall and was apologetic, and I can't really be mad at him, as moves of that sort are so very common that I should have seen the danger myself.
> 
> Anyway, anyone happen to have a spare nos/vgc C-Record era lever?


glad you are ok, unfortunatley, not a spare, keep an eye on ebay, they come up once in awhile. Nice builds BTW


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Bike art, me like.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Love them both - can't seem to split them!

Top, top work on both the builds there mate!


And too bad about the accident


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

innergel said:


> Pure class.


I agree! Congratulations.


----------

